# Re use dont throw away



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Was selling my leg raise on Facebook for a tenner , to fund a dumbell loading rack , took a picture and an idea came into my head , to convert it to my dumbell rack . If it can take 100kg of my weight it should be strong enough .

































Cost to me is just not selling the leg raise,

The metal bars are from washing machines and it's stood on washing machine adjustable feet .

It's my zannussi dumbell holder lol


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

nice work!


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

I like it!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Excellent.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

@epons400 some DB hooks is what you want, it’ll save you struggling to get them DB’s into position when going heavy.


----------

